# Intensive Greek Language Summer Courses in Cyprus, July - August 2021



## anmes

Online Greek Language Summer Courses in Cyprus, July - August 2021
Learn4Good Larnaca Greek language summer courses have started in 2006 and since then run successfully every July and August. This year for the second time, due to the current situation of the pandemic and the complications in travelling, all courses will be offered online.
In summer 2021, we will run six(6) intensive Greek summer courses in Cyprus: two for Absolute Beginners A1►A2, two for Advanced Beginners A2►B1 and two for Lower Intermediate B1►B2.
All of our courses for this summer will begin on 26th July 2021 and will be completed on 20th August 2021.
Maximum number of participants per course: 6. Please note that due to the limited places, a strict order of priority by application date will be followed.
Intensive summer courses at a higher Greek language level can be organised upon request by the interested participants.
Please visit www.greekinlarnaca.com.cy or call (00357) 24424510, 99644067, 99377448, 99372052. The registration forms can be found in our website: www.greekinlarnaca.com.cy and shall be sent to Learn4Good Larnaca by the 21st July 2021.


----------

